# projector plow lights



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

i just finished up my projector retrofit on my snoway lights.

http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?41722-plow-light-retro

i plan on putting custom led panels in the turn section wired to strobe for next year.


----------



## gregorylights (Feb 15, 2013)

looks good hows the light output


----------



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

awesome. about as good as my hid headlights.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice job I was thinking of doing h4 conversions with 90/100 bulbs.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1598409 said:


> Nice job I was thinking of doing h4 conversions with 90/100 bulbs.


I think you're going to find several problems with that plan. First, the wiring in newer trucks is no longer thick enough to handle the extra amperage. So, all you'll end up with is maybe a tiny bit of extra light. Worse yet, you might just melt the harness. Second, true higher wattage bulbs (that really put out what they advertise) are few and far between.

If you ask me, the cheapest way to go is better lights. The new Fisher / Western units are downright awesome for instance - and they have a warranty. Or if you're handy, a projector conversion would be great. Remember though, your lights take a hell of a beating up on the plow frame. Make sure your conversion takes that into account.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Too Stroked;1598706 said:


> I think you're going to find several problems with that plan. First, the wiring in newer trucks is no longer thick enough to handle the extra amperage. So, all you'll end up with is maybe a tiny bit of extra light. Worse yet, you might just melt the harness. Second, true higher wattage bulbs (that really put out what they advertise) are few and far between.
> 
> If you ask me, the cheapest way to go is better lights. The new Fisher / Western units are downright awesome for instance - and they have a warranty. Or if you're handy, a projector conversion would be great. Remember though, your lights take a hell of a beating up on the plow frame. Make sure your conversion takes that into account.


My harness is all upgraded with relays. I wont have issues with overheating wires.

My s10 blazer has the same setup and it works like a charm. Way better then sealed beams of course


----------

